# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Παπαγαλάκια budgie (Budgerigar)

## fotis_k

Budgerigar - Mellopsittacus Undulatus

Τα παπαπαγαλακια budgie ανηκουν στο γενος Melopsitaccus.Προκειται για μικροσωμα πουλια που το μεγεθος τους δεν ξεπερναει τα 18 εκατοστα.Εχουν μικρο και λεπτο σωμα με μακρυα ουρα σε χρωμα πρασινο-μπλε.Τα budgie ζουν στην Αυστραλια και εχουν πρασινο σωμα με κιτρινο προσωπο και μπλε "αυτια"-γραμμες στο προσωπο.Τα budgie εκτρεφονται παρα πολλα χρονια κι αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα την δημιουργια πολλων μεταλλαξεων.Οι πιο γνωστες ειναι το μπλε,το σκουρο πρασινο,το λουτινο κ.α.

Αυτα τα μικροσωμα παπαγαλακια ειναι εξαιρετικα κοινωνικα πουλια γι αυτο καλο ειναι να διατηρουνται σε ζευγαρια η ακομα καλυτερα σε σμηνος.Στην φυση ζουν σε τεραστια κοπαδια μεχρι και των 1000 ατομων.Τα πανε επισης καλα και με αλλα ηδη μικροσωμων παπαγαλων απο την Αυστραλια αρκει να βρισκονται σε μεγαλη κλουβα.

Δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα με τις χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες γι αυτο και μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν σε εξωτερικο χωρο με την προυποθεση οτι θα ειναι καλα προφυλαγμενα απο τα ρευματα αερα.Στο κλουβι δεν χρειαζεται να τοποθετηθουν φυτα μιας και σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα θα τα καταστρεψουν.Μπορειτε ομως να τους βαλετε φυσικα κλαδια και φυλλα ευκαλυπτου τα οποια και θα τιμησουν δεοντως καταστρεφοντας τα.

Η τροφη τους αποτελελειται απο σπορους για παπαγαλους Αυστραλιας και συμπληρωματικα μπορειτε να τους δινετε ιταλικο κεχρι,φρουτα λαχανικα σουπιοκοκαλο κλπ.Τους αρεσουν επισης και τα φυτρωμενα σπορια τα οποια καλο ειναι να τους τα παρεχουμε ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα.

Κατα την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης καλο ειναι τα ζευγαρια να χωριζονται.Γενικα ειναι πολυ ευκολα πουλια και αναπαραγωνται με ταχυτατους ρυθμους.Η καταλληλοτερη εποχη ειναι το φθινοπωρο και αμεσως μετα η ανοιξη.Εκεινη την περιοδο τα πουλια θα χρειαστουν ενα καλο μειγμα απο σπορους και την καταλληλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια.Χρειαζονται μια φωλια με επιφανεια περιπου 15x15 εκ στην οποια δεν χρειαζεται να τοποθετησετε τιποτα διοτι πολυ πιθανον το θηλυκο να αδιασει οποιοδηποτε υλικο βαλετε.Προσωπικα πιστευω πως καλο ειναι να τοποθετειται λιγο πριονιδι μεσα στην φωλια ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρξουν μελλοντικα προβληματα(οπως sprayed legs).Το ανοιγμα της εισοδου πρεπει να εχει περιπου 6εκ διαμετρο για μια ανετη προσβαση.Αν προκειται για εκθεσιακα budgie η εγγλεζικα τοτε το ανοιγμα θα πρεπει να ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο.Γεννουν κατα μεσο ορο 4-6 λευκα αυγα τα οποια πολλες φορες ξεπερνουν και τα 9!Το θηλυκο αναλαμβανει το κλωσσημα των αυγων για 18 περιπου ημερες εως οτου σκασει το πρωτο μικρο.Οταν εκκολαφθουν τα μικρα ανατρεφονται και απο τους 2 γονεις.Αρχιζουν να βγαζουν φτερα οταν γινουν 4 εβδομαδων και εγκαταλειπουν την φωλια περιπου την 5η εβδομαδα ζωης.Αφου βγουν απο την φωλια οι γονεις αναλαμβανουν και παλι το ταισμα των μικρων μεχρι να μαθουν να τρωνε μονα τους.

Αφου τα μικρα ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν καλο ειναι να τα χωρισουμε απο τους γονεις και να αφαιρεσουμε την φωλια ωστε να αποφευχθει και 2η γεννα η οποια ενδεχωμενως να εξαντλησει τους γονεις.Μετα την παροδο 3-4 μηνων τα μικρα αποκτουν τα οριστικα τους χρωματα.Ενας ευκολος τροπος να ξεχωρισετε τα νεαρα budgie ειναι το ραμφος.Τα πολυ νεαρα μικρα αυτοι του ειδους εχουν σκουρο καφε ραμφος και μεγαλα μαυρα ματια.

Καλο ειναι να αγοραζετε νεαρα παπαγαλακια ωστε η εξημερωση τους να ειναι ευκολοτερη και το προσδοκιμιο ζωης τους μεγαλυτερο.Ακολουθουν μερικες φωτογραφιες του ειδους:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο Φωτη..
Μονο που οι εικονες δεν μου εμφανιζονται... =/
Ευχαριστω πολυ παντως..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Evie

Δεν εμφανίζονται; Σε μένα εμφανίζονται κανονικά. Πείτε μας αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  γιατί αν δεν τις βλέπετε τις φωτογραφίες, χάνετε. Ειδικά στην πρώτη φωτό που είναι σε διάταξη σα στρατιωτάκια, είναι απίστευτα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ τις βλέπω κανονικά.

----------


## fragos

ουτε εμενα μου εμφανιζονται...

----------


## anatoly

ουτε εγω τις βλεπω....[schild=5,1,000000,C0C0C0:14qy5788]???????[/schild:14qy5788]

----------


## Niva2gr

Για όσους δεν τις βλέπουν ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Xαχαχαχα κουκλακιαα..

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ καλο αρθρο!!!!
αυτα τα μπλε παπαγαλακια ειναι κουκλακια!!!
και στη φωτο που ειναι σαν στρατιωτακια
ειναι οντως απιστευτα !!!!!

----------


## vagia

Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο! Και οι φωτογραφίες είναι απίθανες!!! Σχετικά με τις γέννες…Έχω ένα ζευγάρι 2 χρόνια και δεν είχαν ζευγαρώσει καμιά φορά. Τις αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους τους έβαζα φωλιά αλλά τίποτα. Τον περασμένο Μάρτιο τους έβαλα φωλιά όπως πάντα χωρίς να περιμένω να γίνει κάτι…. Όμως γέννησε 4 αυγουλάκια και τα μεγάλωσαν όλα! Πριν βγουν όλα από τη φωλιά ξαναγέννησε αυγουλάκια, 7 αυτή τη φορά και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω τη φωλιά αφού ήταν και τα μικρά μέσα. Επειδή όμως ήταν στριμωγμένα μέσα στη φωλιά μόνο ένα παπαγαλάκι βγήκε από τα 7 αυγά. Αλλά πριν βγει από τη φωλιά το νέο μικρό ξαναγέννησε!!!! Αυτή τη φορά 9!!!! αυγά. Αλλά ευτυχώς μόλις βγήκε ο μικρούλης μετά από λίγες μέρες να πέταξε μόνη της έξω από τη φωλιά. Φυσικά την αφαίρεσα αμέσως και ελπίζω φέτος να γεννήσει μόνο μια!

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

ΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM   ::   ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΝΤΑ 1,5 ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλησπέρα Σωκράτη!
Περίγραψέ μας λίγο τις συνθήκες ζωής του μικρού.
Ποιό είναι το φύλο του, πόσο καιρό το έχεις, σε τί κλουβί, και γενικώς οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρείς χρήσιμο.

Επίσης σε παρακαλώ να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία. Φαίνεται σαν να έχεις έντονο ύφος και να φωνάζεις.

----------

